# REC- Butter Bite Hoecakes



## crewsk (Jan 19, 2005)

This is from Martha White Southern Sampler Cookbook.

Butter Bite Hoecakes
Crisp little corn cakes that get their characteristic flavor & texture from scalding the corn meal before frying.

Vegetable oil or shortening for frying
1C self- rising corn meal mix
1 3/4C boiling water
butter or margarine(optional)

In large skillet, heat 1/4 inch deep oil over medium heat until a drop of water sizzlies when dropped in skillet. Place corn meal in large mixing bowl. Gradually stir boiling into corn meal. Continue to add boiling water in small amounts as batter thickens. Batter should be thick enough to hold its shape, but not stiff. Drop batter by large spoonfuls into hot skillet. Fry in one side until golden brown; turn & fry on other side until golden brown. Serve hot with butter, if desired. Makes about 10 hoecakes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Crewsk.  I have a daughter that's got more corn-meal than she has recipes for.  She, like myself, is not fond of preparing the same dish numerous times.  We like varitey.  I have copied the recipe and will send it to her through email.  Again, thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Jan 23, 2005)

Goodweed, I have bunches of recipes for cornmeal! I'll post some of them tomorrow.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2005)

Great.  She'll love that.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Jan 24, 2005)

Crews - Ya gotta make a trip to Savannah, and go to Paula Deen's 'Lady and Sons' restaurant!

They serve the most delicious hoecakes as the bread for their meals - and all the female waitresses wear T-shirts that say 'Our hoes are complimentary'!!  Yes, you can buy the t-shirts - yes, I got one, lol!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 24, 2005)

Marmalady, I'm hoping I can talk hubby into a trip there this summer! I love Savannah in the summer time. I would have to get one of the shirts too, even if it's just for the shock value!


----------

